# Bora 80 and new Ultra Two & One graphics



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry if its's old news, but I only just came across THIS

I'm liking the subtle look of the dark graphics!


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Stealth!


----------

